#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  contact export help

## eggbert

Hi folk,

im trying to export my contact data from outlook into an excel sheet,  I have no problem in doing this but when i look into the xls file for some reason it is placing 
the data from these 3 fields

BusinessStreet	BusinessStreet2	BusinessStreet3


into  one field

BusinessStreet
ashcroft road,"unit 12 John Bradshaw Court,alexandria way,congleton business park"

how can i ensure that each line stays in the original field....

i want to link this spreadsheet to another bigger one that i can manipuate by area etc


thanks for any help you can give

----------

